# What's the best way?



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

What's the best way to prepare squirrel for the table? It's been along time since I've eaten it, just wondering if you have any good recipes.


----------



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

I recently tried a new recipe. I let the meat marinade in a bowl of water with garlic salt, and salt, in the fridge for a day or so. then fryed em up with butter in the fryin pan. it was the best most tender squirrel ive ever had


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Come on guys all you small game hunters and all we can come up with is one recipe, what does everybody throw 'em away? I hope not. Shoot I thought if I could could come up with a couple of good recipes I might go get a couple. 
Like I said it's been years since I ate any and I couldn't tell you who or how it was prepared.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=102685
or just scroll down the fourms to this link.......
Bassy


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I always cut the squirrels up and soak in salt water over night in fridge. then I put them in a pot with water salt and pepper and boil until very tender. Remove squirrells from broth and set aside. Mix about 3-4 table spoons of flour with a cup of broth and mix well and add this back to the pot of broth and stir until thick, put the squirrels back in the gravy and simmer another 15 minutes of so and serve over fresh home baked biscuits. Not sayint this is the best way to cook squirrels, but for me it is the only way.


----------

